# Lunesdale & Peakdale



## stevie

I worked on the River Mersey after leaving School from 1966 to 1968 aboard the Coal burning Sand Dredgers Lunesdale, Peakdale,and Diesel vessel Rossendale.We would dredge Sand from around New Brighton Pier at the mouth of the Mersey and take it to Canning Dock,Collingwood Dock,Birkenhead,Westbank[Widnes]or up the Ship Canal to Pomona Dock Manchester. They were owned by Richard Abel & Sons until the mid 60s when Hovering Gravels aquired the company
The Lunesdale and Peakdale were i think the last two Coal Burning Vessels on the Mersey.They looked like two old Clyde Puffers and were built in the early 1900s they were srapped not long after i left them to go deep sea with Blue Funnel September 68
 If anyone Knows about these Vessels or about Richard Abel & Sons it would be very welcome

Stevie


----------



## Santos

Stevie,

I found this on the following site, there is a great picture of the Lunesdale in action too. 
http://www.teesships.freeuk.com/lunesdale.htm

*Lunesdale

Owned by R. Abel & Sons Ltd. and registered at Lancaster, the LUNESDALE was 562gt and dated from the start of the century having been built at Kinderdijk in 1901. She had been renamed from LAGA in 1956.*


I live in Wallasey / New Brighton and grew up on the beaches of New Brighton. I remember the dredgers very well, working off the ferry stage. Hope this is of use to you.
She was scrapped in 1968 I am afraid.

Kind regards

SANTOS


----------



## stevie

Thank's Santos. Had a look at the site and it brings back the past

Stevie


----------



## flecouteur

*Richard Abel & Sons*

Stevie
When you worked on the Rossendale my dad Frank Le Couteur was the Chief Engineer, Eddie Milburn the Skipper and Sammy Kenwright the Mate. I worked for Abel's a few years before you did on the Bretherdale, Monsaldale, Saxondale, Rossendale etc. I was sailing with Blue Funnel when you were with Abel's.
My dad was with Abel's for a long time starting at their yard at Runcorn. I used to spend all of my school holidays with him on various dredgers and went to work for them when I left school. I also went back on the Rossendale for a while after Hoveringham Gravels took Abel's over.

I notice you followed in my footsteps and sailed with Blue Funnel.
Regards
Frank


----------



## flecouteur

*Richard Abel & Sons*

The Peakdale was ex the Prinses Juliana dating from 1910. Before Abel's brought her she was owned by the Manchester Ship Canal Company but I don't think they ever used her as she was laid up on Runcorn Wall for a long time before Abel's purchased her. Interesting that Abel's retained her Manchester registry.

There is a nice article in the November 1983 edition of Sea Breezes titled "Down The Ship Canal In The Saxondale" which includes a nice photograph of the Peakdale.

Also in the video "Manchester Ship Canal Volume 2 1955-1964" by Marsden Rail Ltd you can see the Peakdale passing through one of the swing bridges on the upper reaches of the Canal. 

Regards

Frank


----------



## Brian Hodson

*Richard Abel & Sons - Lunesdale and Peakdale*

Hi All,

I worked for Richard Abel & Sons after leaving school in 1956. My first boat was the suction dredger 'Monsaldale'. Her sister was of course the 'Bretherdale'. Other boats in the fleet were, Fylingdale, Saxondale, Lunesdale and Rossendale. All these vessels were coalburners with the exception of Rossendale. There were 3 tugs, Warrendale, Firefly and Dovedale and several barges. I left Abels in 1963 to join the Police Force.

Many happy memories

Brian Hodson


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

I remember the fleet of sand suction dredgers of Richard Abel & Sons discharging at the south side of Canning Dock,Liverpool where there was a
very large crane with a grab. This was from about 1964 for a few years until
the crane was demolished and the fleet sold off for scrap.
I have been checking on some of their vessels - would anybody know when the Rossendale was sold and where broken up.

Regards
Keith


----------



## flecouteur

Keith
The Rossendale was the last vessel to use West Bank Dock Widnes on 28th October 1970. My father was her Chief Engineer and he retired shortly after this. I know the Rossendale was still in service for a couple of years after this date, but am not sure when Hoveringham Gravels decided to close their sand and gravel business in Liverpool or when or where she was broken up. If I can help with any information on Abel's vessels please let me know.

Regards

Frank


----------



## Brian Hodson

*Lunesdale*

Hi Stevie,

I sailed on the Lunesdale from 1958 until 1960. Eddie Stone was the Skipper, Sammy Kenwright the Mate, and Jimmy Carr the Engineer. During that time she was a sand hopper on the Manchester ship canal run. She was later converted to a dredger. A great photograph.

Brian Hodson


----------



## Marty 299

Newbie Here 

I read the thread on ships nostalgia, it was very interesting. When I was a Lad of 14 my Dad said when he was my age he was working for a living (He was Irish and was working at the age of 12). A neighbour of ours Mr Gillan, worked on Fylingdale and my Dad asked him to get me a job as a cabin boy (can Lad). He took me down to Canning dock for Interview. I was sat in the waiting room when the door opened and in walked the school board and dragged me back to school.
School leaving age was 15. I didn't get the job and never saw the ship.
A few weeks later my Mam read an article in The Echo about Fylingdale's boiler blowing and said I had a lucky escape. I don't know if anyone was hurt or not. My life took another direction. Thanks again Lads


----------



## maxieboy

*richard abel*

hello steve i started on the fylingdale in 1963 from shool aged 15.my uncle sid jones got me the job he drove the crane in canning dock.did you know him?he worked there for years.the fylie had no electric and as deck boy i had to look after navigation lights(paraffin oil)along with scrubbing decks etc it was hard work for a boy.the skipper was an old cockney guy named alfie cole,he was a rough old feller but fair.I also worked on the lunesdale,bretherdale as well as the tug richard abel and the barges,thats all for now.cheers maxieboy


----------



## Cobbydale

flecouteur said:


> The Peakdale was ex the Prinses Juliana dating from 1910. Before Abel's brought her she was owned by the Manchester Ship Canal Company but I don't think they ever used her as she was laid up on Runcorn Wall for a long time before Abel's purchased her. Interesting that Abel's retained her Manchester registry.
> 
> There is a nice article in the November 1983 edition of Sea Breezes titled "Down The Ship Canal In The Saxondale" which includes a nice photograph of the Peakdale.
> 
> Also in the video "Manchester Ship Canal Volume 2 1955-1964" by Marsden Rail Ltd you can see the Peakdale passing through one of the swing bridges on the upper reaches of the Canal.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Frank


The old Prinses Juliana was bought by the MSC in 1913 and was only sold in 1962, she was always well used.


----------



## Tony Shaw

I remember the old "Peakdale" well. Many a time I arrived for my shift as Lockmaster at Latchford Locks and seeing no ships 'due'on the board I prepared myself fora decent kip - only to be woken up by the telephone operator telling me the 'rogue' ship "Peakdale" had just left Eastham !! So that would be me walking the lock wall at 2 a.m. !!!!!


----------



## mscpete

*Peakdale*

photo of Peakdale


----------



## JamesEarlRay1968

Hi I remember the Lunesdale very well I joined the crew in early 1965 as engine room lad,a good friend from school Franky Cambell gave me the nod that a job would be coming up in the near future. the crew that i can recall skipper Sidney Grit ( because that's all he ever pumped ) Mate Jimmy from Scotland rd, Jimmy from Kirkby, engineer Jan from Maghull and Joe Coal fireman.As a school leaver of 15 embarking on a new chapter in life it came as a bit of a shock to work 18 hour days 7 days a week,when i went for the interview i was informed my post would be a day job unfortunately they forgot to say what day.
my job only lasted about nine months due to being dismissed for having the cheek to ask for a night off,good crew, long hours,good pay and a laugh a minute.


----------



## DavidCole

*Abel's*

My name is David Cole I am now 65 and worked for Abel's as an engine room lad when I was 16/17 years old. I worked on the Peak dale and the Lunsdale when Dickie Farrington was the engineer, Joe Coles was the fireman and Stoney was the captain. A guy called Eddie Millburn who was our next door neighbour got me the job, I think he was on the Saxondale. I was there working for a couple of years until I went on the north sea gas pipelines. Great memories of going up the ship canal and having a pint in the pub in Manchester called the Clues. Does anyone remember working with me?


----------



## Tony Shaw

Sorry,I don't remember you David but I remember the Clewes. I seem to remember that they had naughty ladies there !! As mentioned in an earlier post I remember the "Peakdale" well. A grand old lady !


----------



## DavidCole

Hello Tony, what was your position when you worked for Abel's ? Can you remember going up to the office on a Thursday to get paid and the guy that used to pay us, an ex RAF pilot that had been shot down in the war, he was badly scared and burnt on his face, I can not remember his name. I spelt the name of the pub wrong, the Clewes, the ladies were most welcoming and Dickie Farrington new them all...personally, that's why he used to take us there.


----------



## Tony Shaw

Sorry David, I inadvertently misled you. I never worked for Abel's but did work for RMC on their aggregate dredgers,ending up skipper of the "Sand Serin". It was a good job and in the latter years we worked 3 weeks on 3 weeks off.am retired now and have been for nigh on 6 years. Miss the job but don't miss the paperwork, audits, inspections and all the general c..p that goes with it.


----------



## Bill Armstrong

*Saxondale*



flecouteur said:


> The Peakdale was ex the Prinses Juliana dating from 1910. Before Abel's brought her she was owned by the Manchester Ship Canal Company but I don't think they ever used her as she was laid up on Runcorn Wall for a long time before Abel's purchased her. Interesting that Abel's retained her Manchester registry.
> 
> There is a nice article in the November 1983 edition of Sea Breezes titled "Down The Ship Canal In The Saxondale" which includes a nice photograph of the Peakdale.
> 
> Also in the video "Manchester Ship Canal Volume 2 1955-1964" by Marsden Rail Ltd you can see the Peakdale passing through one of the swing bridges on the upper reaches of the Canal.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Frank


I saw Saxondale, Peakdale and Lunesdale in my so far only visit to Liverpool back on 27th June, 1964 and I very much regret not having taken a photo of them but I think that they may have been a bit too distant from me. I was interested to see a reference to an article in Sea Breezes about the first of these ships but it isn't in the Sea Breezes issue mentioned! I should be most grateful if some kindly soul could tell me which issue it is. Very many thanks indeed.


----------



## Ken Lowe

I wrote the Sea Breezes article 'Down The Ship Canal In The Saxondale'. The article was in the November 2003 issue, not 1983 as shown in your post. Regards, Ken


----------



## frankpool

hi i worked on the lunesdale captain sid grit face jan engineer john fairclough mate me frankie williams engine room lad come deck hand then barney cant remember second name deck hand and billy kendall fireman 12-14 hours loading grit we have to beat the wd dredger to the berth otherwise pipe never reached never did beat it we also loaded the rossendale for westbank only ever done one trip up the canal nearly 24 hour job.


----------



## frankpool

DavidCole said:


> Hello Tony, what was your position when you worked for Abel's ? Can you remember going up to the office on a Thursday to get paid and the guy that used to pay us, an ex RAF pilot that had been shot down in the war, he was badly scared and burnt on his face, I can not remember his name. I spelt the name of the pub wrong, the Clewes, the ladies were most welcoming and Dickie Farrington new them all...personally, that's why he used to take us there.


i remember a joe cole alfie cole any relation.


----------



## frankpool

stevie said:


> I worked on the River Mersey after leaving School from 1966 to 1968 aboard the Coal burning Sand Dredgers Lunesdale, Peakdale,and Diesel vessel Rossendale.We would dredge Sand from around New Brighton Pier at the mouth of the Mersey and take it to Canning Dock,Collingwood Dock,Birkenhead,Westbank[Widnes]or up the Ship Canal to Pomona Dock Manchester. They were owned by Richard Abel & Sons until the mid 60s when Hovering Gravels aquired the company
> The Lunesdale and Peakdale were i think the last two Coal Burning Vessels on the Mersey.They looked like two old Clyde Puffers and were built in the early 1900s they were srapped not long after i left them to go deep sea with Blue Funnel September 68
> If anyone Knows about these Vessels or about Richard Abel & Sons it would be very welcome
> 
> Stevie


were you a deckhand on rossendale always wore a black wooly hat


----------



## maxieboy

Alfie and Joe Cole were Father and Son,the man with the badly burned face was mr Anderson.The story I was told was that he was a sergeant in the tanks under the command of one of the Abel sons(Jack I think)and helped him get out of a burning tank.After the war he was given a managers job by a grateful mr Abel.


----------



## soonguy

Hi guys, so interested to read all this. Without the dredger crews, no other ships would be sailing. I'd love to know what it was like operating a dredger, specially a steam dredger. What were the sounds, the smells, that you remember. How many crew were needed, and how did their responsibilities split up. On a steam dredger, did the engineer do his own stoking work? Presumably he had stoke up the fire several minutes before the pump was started. How did you guide the suction arm to the required position? How did you locate exact position for dredging, specially for example on the Crosby Channel away from the shore. If you were filling your own hoppers, what was the procedure for emptying them when they were full? What were the problems and challenges of the job?

Here's a photo of Peakdale on the Wirral side of the Mersey.


----------



## Degzie

Link below to BosKalis video on THSD's





Trailing Suction Hopper Dredger | Boskalis Westminster UK







westminster.boskalis.com


----------



## Ken Lowe

flecouteur said:


> *Richard Abel & Sons*
> 
> The Peakdale was ex the Prinses Juliana dating from 1910. Before Abel's brought her she was owned by the Manchester Ship Canal Company but I don't think they ever used her as she was laid up on Runcorn Wall for a long time before Abel's purchased her. Interesting that Abel's retained her Manchester registry.
> 
> There is a nice article in the November 1983 edition of Sea Breezes titled "Down The Ship Canal In The Saxondale" which includes a nice photograph of the Peakdale.
> 
> Also in the video "Manchester Ship Canal Volume 2 1955-1964" by Marsden Rail Ltd you can see the Peakdale passing through one of the swing bridges on the upper reaches of the Canal.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Frank


I wrote the Sea Breezes article and it was in the November 2003 issue, (not 1983).


----------



## Ken Lowe

Bill Armstrong said:


> *Saxondale*
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Saxondale, Peakdale and Lunesdale in my so far only visit to Liverpool back on 27th June, 1964 and I very much regret not having taken a photo of them but I think that they may have been a bit too distant from me. I was interested to see a reference to an article in Sea Breezes about the first of these ships but it isn't in the Sea Breezes issue mentioned! I should be most grateful if some kindly soul could tell me which issue it is. Very many thanks indeed.


I wrote the article for 'Sea Breezes' and it is in the November 2003 issue, not 1983


----------



## Ken Lowe

*The 'Peakdale', July 1966*
An old lady - a Dutch princess in fact! Not actually in the canal but at Liverpool Landing Stage, where she had just dropped me off after my trip down the canal in her from No 1 Dock, Pomona, in July 1966. She was a suction hopper dredger, built in 1910 at Kinderdijk, Netherlands, being named 'Prinses Juliana'. She was acquired by the MSC Co. without change of name in 1913 to work in the Eastham Channel and other places on the Canal, taking her cargo of spoil out to the deposit ground in Liverpool Bay. After nearly 50 years' service for the Canal Co., she was sold to Richard Abel & Sons in 1962 and thereafter, renamed 'Peakdale', she dredged for sand in the Mersey Estuary, delivering her cargo to Liverpool or overside to barges for shipment up the Canal to Manchester. When I travelled in her, Abel's had sold off most of their barges for scrap and the 'Peakdale' went up to Manchester herself. After Abel's had been taken over by Hoveringham Gravels, she finally went for scrap in 1970, aged 60 years.


----------

